# Focus and Concentration Training



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Slingshots and blow gunning go hand in hand. In this one my goal is to strike and light a moving match with a blowgun. Did it.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Tree Fork!!!!!! You inspire me to try harder!!!! Way TO GO!!!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, TF!!! What sort of dart were you using?

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I need to get me some of that focus and concentration, it seems to work pretty well for you!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Tree Fork!!!!!! You inspire me to try harder!!!! Way TO GO!!!!!!


Thanks CO



Charles said:


> Great shooting, TF!!! What sort of dart were you using?
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles. I'm using a Blunt Stun Dart


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> I need to get me some of that focus and concentration, it seems to work pretty well for you!


It is a challenge getting decent power and not moving the blowgun bore off target. Mean while I have to time the dart speed and trajectory with the rotation of the match. Its a rush when every thing is right. Just started doing this yesterday. As usual I walk away and regroup with a new confidence knowing today I was going to do it.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!

I need some of that focus....can I get it in liquid form? :alky:

Todd


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Great shooting!
> 
> I need some of that focus....can I get it in liquid form? :alky:
> 
> Todd


They both work together for me. I don't know how to put it to words. Slingshot shooting improves/blow gunning improves and vice versa.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

birth of superhumans, stan lee will visit slingshotforum soon


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Unreal!! Soon you will be pinning flies to the wall without killing them. :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

After completing this shot, I moved on to cutting moving cards with a slingshot. Improved focus.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thats being in the zone, total zen aura. its a great place to be, all you see is what you want to see, and hear what you want to hear- everything else is non-existent.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> thats being in the zone, total zen aura. its a great place to be, all you see is what you want to see, and hear what you want to hear- everything else is non-existent.


Ahhh. You do get it! Have fun and go for it. You will surprise yourself.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Fantastic shooting TF. I could not agree more that slingshots improve not only blowgunning, but all shooting sports. I recently shot some clays(shotgun) with my dad, which I had not done in literally years. I was astounded at my hit rate and I contributed it to the regular use of slingshots. I have considered placing the following warning on all the slingshots I send out: "Slingshots have been shown to cause consistent accuracy in humans in the state of NC, regular and consistent use may lead to your friends not wanting to hunt with or shoot against you."


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've had the same experience shooting my son's airgun. I've never owned and scarcely shot guns but I find myself to be pretty accurate out to 20yds, which I credit to my practice with slingshots.


----------

